# Motorhome Storage - Southern Spain



## Dyllanphipps (Aug 21, 2012)

I am looking to store/use my my motorhome during the winter - ideally not too far from Malaga. I would ideally like to store on a private secure location - not keen on a motorhome/caravan site. I would fly in from UK and use for long weekends approx twice a month. Anyone looking to earn some extra euros during the winter? 

Any ideas/suggestions would be welcome

Thanks


----------



## V-Dog (May 10, 2012)

I am also interested in finding out about motorhome storage options on the CDS (west of Malaga)

Safe sites would be of interest to myself


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

I think your problem will be that you cannot *LEGALLY* keep a foreign registered vehicle in Spain for that length of time. 

For a start, you can't re-register it in Spain because it is RHD (this applies to vans as well as motorhomes, i.e. vehicles that have limited visibilty _through_ the vehicle from the driving seat.
It can't be here for longer than six months on a UK plate. 
It will have to have regular MoTs. 
It will also have to have a valid UK VEL disc (for which it also needs MoT). 
Of course it will also need to have insurance to cover not only its use but unsupervised (by you) storage.
In other words it has not only to be street-legal in the UK for it to be legal here.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

baldilocks said:


> I think your problem will be that you cannot *LEGALLY* keep a foreign registered vehicle in Spain for that length of time.
> 
> For a start, you can't re-register it in Spain because it is RHD (this applies to vans as well as motorhomes, i.e. vehicles that have limited visibilty _through_ the vehicle from the driving seat.
> It can't be here for longer than six months on a UK plate.
> ...


yes, to be here full time it would need to be matriculated onto spanish plates


& received wisdom has always been that this isn't possible for RHD campervans/motorhomes (they _are _the same thing, right :confused2

but a poster on this thread reckons he did his - might be worth checking out

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/spain-expat-forum-expats-living-spain/81254-registering-campervan-spain.html


although actually, the OP hasn't said that it IS RHD or not on Spanish plates already.


----------



## susanspain (Sep 5, 2008)

DP - If you are still looking - there is a fully legal park (not really any facilities if you want to visit - only if you want to collect and go somewhere else for the duration - but in the winter there is a 'community' at nearby La Cala de Mijas)... Eurodog?? just inland from Fuengirola on Camino de Coin. 
It is not the actual kennels, but the park site is on same location - you will have to google for more info. (Sorry, only went there once and don't have the no any more.)

Or - 
There is a small private 'park' inland at Villa France (PM me and I will see if I can find the details.)

Yes, there are several people who will 'rent you a bit of land', but if you want security, you'd better off go for someone who is registered? 

Good luck


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

susanspain said:


> DP - If you are still looking - there is a fully legal park (not really any facilities if you want to visit - only if you want to collect and go somewhere else for the duration - but in the winter there is a 'community' at nearby La Cala de Mijas)... Eurodog?? just inland from Fuengirola on Camino de Coin.
> It is not the actual kennels, but the park site is on same location - you will have to google for more info. (Sorry, only went there once and don't have the no any more.)
> 
> Or -
> ...


yes, I agree, registered has to be the best bet

if you do find the details of the one at Villa France, why not post them here - it would help more than just the one poster then


----------



## susanspain (Sep 5, 2008)

Will point the park owner in this direction and get him to post


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

susanspain said:


> Will point the park owner in this direction and get him to post


you can recommend him - but he can't recommend himself or directly contact the OP with his details - that would be advertising........... & we don't allow advertising in the discussion forums

he could take out Premium Membership & advertise in Classifieds though


----------



## susanspain (Sep 5, 2008)

Got the message Xab.. so here is the link... a recommendation from me 

fincadelapiedra.com

Jeff is a very nice guy and very helpful with lots of local knowledge.


----------

